# Quality Breeders



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi,
I am after some recommendations of good breeders for 2018.
I am based in the UK and I am looking for breeders of DDR or Czech lines mainly but will consider WGWL or other European working lines.
I am looking for a pup or young adult to train in working trials and personal/family protection.

The pup would live indoors and be a part of the family; I have a 4yr old small dog and young nephews and nieces that visit.

The dog would receive plenty of exercise as a puppy and once the bones have developed it will be exercised for 2-3hrs in morning and 2-3 hrs in evening. The exercises will be long walks, ball games and frisbee, and obedience training.

I will be joining a local working trials club and a work colleague will advise on protection (he is a dog handler who has KNPV dogs).
Once a week it will be taken to hydro therapy. 

I am looking for breeders either in Europe or USA or Canad that export.

Price range upto £5,000.

Thanks.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am sure for L 5000 you'll be able to find a quality breeder


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

True but many do not export.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Does Britain still have a quarantine period .

I know that after the Chunnel things eased up somewhat .


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

4 mths quarantine or can come in on pet passport, pup has to be over 16 weeks.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there are literally hundreds of breeders in Europe who will send you a puppy and accommodate the pet passport requirements.....finding one to send you a good, stable pup instead of one they want to cull is another matter....I have watched people post about a puppy they are importing over and over and over - all excited to be getting a pup from a world champion or a well known kennel only to watch the reality of being sent a cull play out on this board.....even when warned over and over I remember one girl who was CONVINCED her world champion sired puppy was going to be a great sport dog.......he wasn't. 

You need to network into a breeder or broker through someone known to them.


Good Luck!


Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you can find what you are after right at home !

Many years ago I was on a forum where this breeder was also a member . Her name is Margaret Nyrvana-Jones .

We wrote back and forth many times . I knew people that knew her, professional dog handlers, that were impressed by her .

here is a link to her web site The Lodge Kennels - DDRLines 
The Lodge Kennels - Videos


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> there are literally hundreds of breeders in Europe who will send you a puppy and accommodate the pet passport requirements.....finding one to send you a good, stable pup instead of one they want to cull is another matter....I have watched people post about a puppy they are importing over and over and over - all excited to be getting a pup from a world champion or a well known kennel only to watch the reality of being sent a cull play out on this board.....even when warned over and over I remember one girl who was CONVINCED her world champion sired puppy was going to be a great sport dog.......he wasn't.
> 
> You need to network into a breeder or broker through someone known to them.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the reason why I am asking for recommendations; I don’t want to end up with a dog that is good in name only.



carmspack said:


> I think you can find what you are after right at home !
> 
> Many years ago I was on a forum where this breeder was also a member . Her name is Margaret Nyrvana-Jones .
> 
> ...


I remember Margaret Nyrvana-Jones from the 1990's , she bred long coated GSD's 
back then. I know she purchased some DDR and Czech back in 2003 and 2006 but she has added other working lines into the breeding.

I am looking primly for pure line DDR or Czech but if I can not find what I am looking for, I will look into European mixed working lines.

So far I have been in contact with Vom Parchimer Land who has pure DDR lines but looking for more breeders.

It seems that a lot of the DDR were imported by the USA but I can not find a kennel that will export. 

The only Czech kennels I know of is Jinopo.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I know Parchimer Land and would recommend them .

they are running out of "pure" ddr lines although that was never a singular goal of theirs.

but look here -- DANG - I wish I hadn't looked -- haus IRIS 

Welpen - Deutsche Schäferhunde "vom Haus Iris"


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

carmspack said:


> I know Parchimer Land and would recommend them .
> 
> they are running out of "pure" ddr lines although that was never a singular goal of theirs.
> 
> ...


Yes, the DDR line is getting thin. I know that he has used WGWL in his last litter but does have the occasional pure DDR line.

I came across vom Haus Iris, the site is in German and I am not sure if they speak English because my German is none existent.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Since he's after family/personal protection, and with his budget, wouldn't it be better for him to buy a young started dog from one of these better kennels?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Gwyllgi said:


> Yes, the DDR line is getting thin. I know that he has used WGWL in his last litter but does have the occasional pure DDR line.
> 
> I came across vom Haus Iris, the site is in German and I am not sure if they speak English because my German is none existent.


I believe there is younger generation , a son , at haus Iris , same situation at Parchimer Land.

Werner was the original , now all breeding and communication is being handled by the son Michael.

It is not so much that the ddr line is going "thin" -- the thing is that the ddr concept has been taken over by people who have no idea about the dogs - they are merely sticking two dogs together that are ddr , not for purpose.

Parchimer Land and haus IRIS were original.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

My girl comes from Jinopo lines. My breeder deals quite exclusively with them. Definitely wouldn't be afraid of contacting them so long as you're honest about your experience and what you want and can invest.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vikar kennels in the Czech Republic. I know several of their dogs. Vit and Jana are great people.
Vít Glisník - Kennel Vikar

Barnero in Slovakia. Jozef Adamuscin and Dasa Minarikova are great as well. 
http://www.barnero.eu/en/


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

good recommendations Jax .

I love Ozzy Barnero -- he was the real deal . A great specimen and a great breed representative .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jozef and Dasa are super nice people too. Very ethical and open. I would import a pup from either of those kennels and be confident that I got what I asked for.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

carmspack said:


> I love Ozzy Barnero -- he was the real deal . A great specimen and a great breed representative .



I loved Ozzy as well....but really?? Probably not the type of dogs that the OP is going to be comfortable with raising and training.....same with Vit Glisnik's dogs.........way way way more dog than even many experienced people could handle!


Lee


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you all for the information on the different kennels.

I have been in touch with vom Haus Iris; I used google translate, told them I do not speak German, so I apologised if the German was incorrect. I got a reply in German from a Martina Seidler, and they are pl.anning a litter for next year, I have been asked to contact them in March.

I will get in touch with the other kennels also and see what will be planned for next year


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> I loved Ozzy as well....but really?? Probably not the type of dogs that the OP is going to be comfortable with raising and training.....same with Vit Glisnik's dogs.........way way way more dog than even many experienced people could handle!
> 
> 
> Lee


In what way would they be more dog, would you consider them not suitable for the first time working line owner?

Appreciate your response, as I would not want to bite off more than I can chew.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gwyllgi said:


> Hi,
> I am after some recommendations of good breeders for 2018.
> I am based in the UK and *I am looking for breeders of DDR or Czech lines mainly but will consider WGWL or other European working lines.*
> *I am looking for a pup or young adult to train in working trials and personal/family protection.*
> ...


I answered this. So, Yeah. REALLY.

And I would trust either of these breeders to give me what I asked for and to know if a person was not ready for one of their dogs. I know several dogs from both breeders that would be suitable for a first time dedicated owner. I have met both the breeders and they are honest, ethical, people.

Just like every breeder out there, not every dog in the litter is world level. Every breeder out there breeding working lines has dogs suitable for first time owners and suitable for high level competition. These breeders work their dogs and know what they are producing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> I loved Ozzy as well....but really?? Probably not the type of dogs that the OP is going to be comfortable with raising and training.....same with Vit Glisnik's dogs.........way way way more dog than even many experienced people could handle!
> 
> 
> Lee


I know ! But what a dog . Ozzy was level headed and social . Not reactive . Stable.

I prefer a predictable confident dog . 

These dogs need to be appreciated and kept going .

When Congo Vikar had his days , he was a good hard solid stable old type dog .
His background (sans the Pohranicini Straze) is what is central to my dogs .

We need these GSD.
Not everyone needs to own a GSD 

The GSD is morphing into --- ???

the OP needs a stable pet companion . They have some good recommendations.
I would also suggest they have a good look at what is available on the green Isle .
Margaret Nyrvana-Jones should be able to give you some links to working breeders.

Working lines in Great Britain are still relatively recent - say the last 15 to 20 years.
Prior to that the GSD in GB were a bit of "mush". 
I can say this having been a card carrying member of the former Alsation League of GB , now appropriately named The German Shepherd Dog League of GB .

I had years of the red year-books filled with good kennel reviews , "science" of breeding and messages and concern based articles.

Most of those articles discussed the British desires for NON aggression -- soft dogs , low on prtoection ability. 
Concerns at one time were about the political specific anti breed legislation.

If a member citizen got so much as a fright because a GSD looked too long or cross eyed then one could expect the authorities at one's doorstep . 

There was no SchH , no IPO -- no aggression. 

Things have changed with ease up on importation quarantines .

You need to go visit your local breeders or ALL types that celebrate a good physical specimen , not some of those creating so much publicity (unable to stand etc) because they are breeding extreme angulation.

Get a feel for the breed .

As to the kennels recommended . 
An ethical breeder will not hand out one of their dogs if they are not suitable for you and if you can not provide what that animal needs to develop to its best , allowing it to have a long and healthy , satisfying life .

They will say - not this litter , or maybe not at all.

Trust in the breeder is so important.

Take time to get to know each other.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

carmspack said:


> I know ! But what a dog . Ozzy was level headed and social . Not reactive . Stable.
> 
> I prefer a predictable confident dog .
> 
> ...



The focus of these breeders in the CR and Slovakia is a different kind of dog than a WGWL dog....and I have seen even experienced people get dogs from some of the recommended breeders who were more than they expected in terms of aggression, inability to bond/independence and unpredictability....a novice person without contacts does not even have the experience to understand that the terms describing what they are looking for may mean something totally different to the seller.....

The OP would be much more likely to find a dog that is suitable in the UK or in Belgium or the Netherlands...both places he may be able to actually visit 

I think there are too many rose colored glasses out there.....

Lee


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

What I am interested in is a hard working line GSD that is balanced; it must have an excellent temperament above all things. The dog must be able to live peacefully with its human family and especially with children and be good with other dogs. However the dog must be willing to defend when needed and when commanded. I do not need or want a dog that is as soft as a brush or where its bark is worse than its bite nor do I want an over aggressive dog that will think it rules the place.


I plan on having the dog primarily trained in personal/family protection work and will take it to the local working trials training club to learn tracking. I work within the K9 detection industry and will look into having the dog trained if possible in one of the disciplines; this dog will not be a couch potato.


Most of the dog handlers that I work with are former military dog handlers and I will be able ask for their expertise in training the dog. 


This will be my first WLGSD but certainly NOT my first GSD.:wink2:


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think I have seen, bred, and know more about these dogs than most. I owned Hagi Barnero daughter and bred her. For the large majority of these dogs, they are definitely manageable for a person that plans to be active with their dogs in training. The breeders mentioned are very responsible, the OP plans to work their pup....I don't see the problem. There are thousands of these Czech/Slovak dogs in US these days, true some are found to be too much, but far,far,far, more of these dogs are residing in homes and training programs than are problems. 
That's been my experience as one who has placed many many of these dogs in homes, as pups and adults, and having helped many people acquire these dogs.
OP you need good breeder and make clear what you want and plan to do with your pup,imo.
You cannot let the infrequent become the norm, you have to look at overall picture,imo.


----------



## kriver (Jun 21, 2017)

What are names of the top 5 SV breeders of German working show lines in the USA that have outstanding reputations?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would start a new thread...doe you mean showlines that can work?


----------

